# Booda Dome Cleanstep



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Has anyone ever used the Booda Dome Cleanstep litter box? We just moved into a one bedroom apartment and we were at a loss on where to keep the litter, and between the kitchen and pantry seemed to be the only place that made sense. However, both of our cats love to kick and play in litter and it gets EVERYWHERE and we don't want guests stepping in it when they come to visit. Also, we don't want them to know it is a litter box. The steps and the shape seemed perfect since they will kick on the stairs and if you turn it around you really don't know it is a litter box, it is just a dome. I set it up about 20 minutes ago and Nutmeg has already played in it five times. She managed to still kick litter about (which is to be expected with my two) but it was significantly less than the old box. She still hasn't let Sinatra in it, but when she gets bored she will. We figure once they get used to it we will turn it so when guests come over all they see is a dome, and they can kick litter towards the wall. I will continue to sweep by it daily, but if I can make my work less I will!! It comes with a filter, which I hope will minimize odors. It also comes with liners but I hate those so I probably won't use them. Has anyone else used this litter box? Do you like it? This is what it looks like:










We got the gold one, which SO hates the color of, but it was on sale for almost $10 off at Petsmart and that is the only color they had, so too bad for him! :kittyturn


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sinatra has now used it. He kicked litter everywhere, as expected, but it is still a nice litter box, especially if your cats aren't kickers.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

I have two of these, and I LOVE them. They do significantly reduce the litter tracking. The only problem I have ever had is on one of mine, the 'flap' that folds up inside to keep the filter in place, liked to fall down. I eventually just removed the flap and filter all together, and haven't noticed a difference smell wise, considering I scoop on a regular basis.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Plus guests think you are into modern art.


----------



## lisak_87 (Jun 2, 2011)

I had one 

It was a good litter box, I feel... and I also live in an apartment.
I used it until I had an opportunity to buy my mom's Litter Robot. I loved that so much that I bought a new one once her old one died. And now I will only ever use the Litter Robot!


----------



## applesparks (May 5, 2010)

I have a normal Booda Dome and a Clean step kind. The little stairs definitely collect a bunch of litter, so they're doing something. It also changes the angle, so when my cat is kicking litter all over the place, it goes into the stairs instead of straight out the front.

I'm with lisak though, as soon as I have the money I'm switching to the litter robot!


----------

